# Radio randomly turns from radio to aux?



## babymobilcruze (Aug 17, 2012)

This just started happening within the last week or 2, I haven't timed it but seems to happen every 10 minutes or so. I do have my mp3 player cable plugged in, but no mp3 player plugged into the cable. I thought it was maybe because I use my usb port to charge my phone since a spilled drink killed the cig lighter, but I've been using my usb port to charge my phone for months and this just started happening. Does it while driving or just sitting in parking lot listening to the radio. Has anyone had this issue before or have any ideas to give me? Thanks.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

What was done to clean up after spilled drink? What was the spilled drink? I recall a computer operator that spilled a Coke on the console keyboard and two weeks later the entire mainframe shorted out. No, he never mentioned it to his supervisor, but someone else did on the shift did when the system melted down. It's possible the shorted lighter wiring could be a contributing factor. Remember, car wiring is very much different today. Everything is connected on a network with multiple processors much like computers on a network. A screwup on one node can impact something on another node.


----------



## babymobilcruze (Aug 17, 2012)

it was spilled months ago, I "cleaned" out the cig lighter and worked for a while then just took a dump on me. everything seems to work fine except when listening to my guilty pleasure of sports talk radio every 10 minutes or so the radio kicks over to aux. never happens vise versa, or cd to aux, aux to cd etc.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

babymobilcruze said:


> it was spilled months ago, I "cleaned" out the cig lighter and worked for a while then just took a dump on me. everything seems to work fine except when listening to my guilty pleasure of sports talk radio every 10 minutes or so the radio kicks over to aux. never happens vise versa, or cd to aux, aux to cd etc.


Ah, yes, but what was spilled? Did you clean out the wiring behind the lighter socket? Did any spillage get on any other wiring behind, or under the lighter socket? If so, corrosion could take weeks or months to actually damage other things. Don't know for sure, but I've seen other automotive wiring issues caused by prior moisture damage. Extreme case is a flood car that suddenly quits working several months after being dried out (and sold to someone else under a falsified title).


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

If you're jostling the AUX cable, it'll switch over automatically.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

babymobilcruze said:


> This just started happening within the last week or 2, I haven't timed it but seems to happen every 10 minutes or so. I do have my mp3 player cable plugged in, but no mp3 player plugged into the cable. I thought it was maybe because I use my usb port to charge my phone since a spilled drink killed the cig lighter, but I've been using my usb port to charge my phone for months and this just started happening. Does it while driving or just sitting in parking lot listening to the radio. Has anyone had this issue before or have any ideas to give me? Thanks.




babymobilcruze,
I am sorry to hear that you are having this problem with your audio system. I would recommend that you have your dealer look into this for you. They are in the best position to get this addressed for you. Please keep me posted and if you have any other questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Eco (May 13, 2011)

This has happened to me from time to time, never spilled anything, nor used the MP3 cable. In fact it actually accesses something I don't even have an option for in my base model Cruze Eco


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Take the cable out of the port if you're not using it. I had this problem too, took it out, and it went away.

For some reason, even if the cable is plugged in, the radio sees that and attempts to look for a device.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Eco (May 13, 2011)

Well I'll reiterate. I've never once used it, and mine has done this twice already.


----------



## Starchy (Aug 30, 2012)

MY car will sometimes stop playing my ipod and go to the radio... I thought it was a problem with my ipod, but when it broke and i got a new one it still happens lol, but i am not about to take my car to the dealer over this right now lol‼ hope you figure it out


----------



## AVCruze12 (Feb 27, 2013)

I've got a 2012 cruze with 180 miles on it and it did this twice in a day and the next nothing then today i notice left hand turns do it occasionally as it did it twice on left turns while moving already...I'm going to try to plug in an aux cable and unplug in hopes that it is just the jack that is new and that will solve it ..if not off to the dealer for warranty.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

AVCruze12 said:


> I've got a 2012 cruze with 180 miles on it and it did this twice in a day and the next nothing then today i notice left hand turns do it occasionally as it did it twice on left turns while moving already...I'm going to try to plug in an aux cable and unplug in hopes that it is just the jack that is new and that will solve it ..if not off to the dealer for warranty.




AVCruze12,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you have experienced with your Cruze. I would recommend that you have your dealer look into this for you. I would like you to keep me posted on your progress on this. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## AVCruze12 (Feb 27, 2013)

To everyone else with this issue, I took some deoxit and gave a small shot into the aux jack , plugged in a cable and unplugged a few times. Now aux is no longer an option unless a cable is plugged in


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

